# ναρκο- / ναρκω-



## Costas (Aug 7, 2011)

Από τη λέξη νάρκη ξεπηδούν διάφορες σημασίες και επίσης το ρήμα ναρκώνω, που δίνει τη λέξη ναρκωτικό: νάρκη (μουδιάστρα), νάρκη (βύθος), νάρκη (πολεμικό όπλο). Βλέπουμε δε συχνά-πυκνά λέξεις όπως ναρκωδολάρια, με ωμέγα, κττ. Συγκεντρώνω εδώ από το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη τις σύνθετες λέξεις που προκύπτουν και δίπλα γράφω ποιες θα άλλαζα σε -ω-. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, θα _πρόσθετα_ λέξεις σε -ω-, δίπλα στις λέξεις σε -ο-, γιατί παίζει να είναι _και_ για νάρκες _και_ για ναρκωτικά:

ναρκαλιεία
ναρκαλιευτικός
ναρκαλιευτικό
νάρκη
ναρκοβόλο
ναρκοδηλητηρίαση -> ναρκωδηλητηρίαση
ναρκοδολάρια -> ναρκωδολάρια
ναρκοθεραπεία
ναρκοθέτηση
ναρκοθέτις
ναρκοθετώ
ναρκοθηρεία (ορθότ. -ρία)
ναρκοθηρεύω
ναρκοθηρευτικός
ναρκοληψία
ναρκομανής -> ναρκωμανής
ναρκομανία -> ναρκωμανία
ναρκοπέδιο (+ναρκωπέδιο, χιουμ.)
ναρκοπόλεμος (+ναρκωπόλεμος)
ναρκοσυλλέκτης (+ναρκωσυλλέκτης, χιουμ.)
ναρκοσυλλέκτις (+ναρκωσυλλέκτις, χιουμ.)
ναρκώνω
νάρκωμα
νάρκωση
ναρκωτής
ναρκωτικός
ναρκωτικό

Άλλα
ναρκωβαρόνοι
ναρκωκρατορία
κοκ.

Η αυτονόμηση των ναρκω-τικών από τη νάρκη (που δίνει α' συνθετικό ναρκο-) είναι επιβεβλημένη από τη ζωή, αφού τα ναρκωτικά είναι μια από τις πιο σημαντικές πραγματικότητες του 20ού αιώνα, και επομένως είναι λογικό, στο πεδίο της ορθογραφίας, το πρώην λιθαράκι της νάρκης να γένει εις κεφαλήν γωνίας.

Αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις, εκτός από το ναρκο-ναρκω, που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ανάλογη μεταχείριση...


----------



## sarant (Aug 7, 2011)

Κατά σύμπτωση πρόσεξα κι εγώ τη σοδειά από ναρκωλέξεις στον Τύπο (εννοώ τη γραφή με ναρκω-) αλλά δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Εφόσον ο ναρκομανής έχει καθιερωθεί, και δεν μπορεί να είναι ο εθισμένος στις νάρκες (παρά μόνο για λογοπαίγνιο), όπως και τα ναρκοδολάρια, εγώ θα πρότεινα να κρατηθούν όλα σε ναρκο-. Άλλωστε, αν δούμε καλοπροαίρετα τον κατάλογό σου περίπτωση σύγχυσης δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία φορά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2011)

Ούτε καν στο ναρκοπόλεμος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

Αν πάτε στο teleterm και ζητήσετε όρους με το _echo_, θα δείτε ανάμεσα στα ευρήματα και τα παρακάτω:

anechoic chamber = ανηχωικός θάλαμος
echo-free = ανηχωικός
echo canceller = ηχωακυρωτής, ακυρωτής ηχώς, ακυρωτής ηχούς
echo condition = συνθήκη ηχώς, ηχωική συνθήκη
echo image = φαντασμική εικόνα, ηχωείδωλο
echo planning guidelines = κατευθυντήριες οδηγίες ηχωσχεδιασμού
echoing area = ηχωική περιοχή
echometric measurement = ηχωμετρική μέτρηση
echoplex = ηχωπλεξία
echoplex mode = ηχώπλεκτος τρόπος
echoplex procedure = διαδικασία ηχωπλεξίας
Προφανώς, θέλω να επισημάνω τη χρήση του _ηχω_– αντί για _ηχο_–, που βεβαίως αποσαφηνίζει τα πράγματα, αλλά επιβάλλει ταυτόχρονα να αλλάξουμε και κάποιες παλιές συνήθειες, όπως και το _ναρκω_– του Κώστα. Έτσι, δίπλα στο _ναρκωμανής_, θα πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε και τα _ηχωεντοπισμός, ηχωβολίδα, ηχωβολισμός, ηχωκαρδιογράφημα, ηχωκινησία_ κ.ά. Είναι εύκολο;


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2011)

Nickel, τα παραδείγματα που έδωσες στην τελευταία παράγραφο, αφορούν τον ήχο ή την ηχώ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

Είναι λέξεις που γράφονται με _ηχο_- (μια γρήγορη ματιά έριξα στο ΛΝΕΓ), αλλά αποδίδουν λέξεις που έχουν να κάνουν με ηχώ και είναι μεταφραστικά δάνεια ξένων όρων με _echo_.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2011)

Εφόσον είναι από το ηχώ, προσωπικά θαρρώ πως βεβαίως και πρέπει να γραφτούν με ω. Εύκολο δεν ξέρω αν είναι, σωστό όμως ναι, και ενδεδειγμένο. Εδώ τόσες και τόσες ορθογραφικές αλλαγές έχουμε δει: κτήριο, ορθοπαιδικός, κλπ., αλλά και αντίστροφα (προς απλοποίηση μεριά). Η ορθογραφία δεν είναι γλώσσα· λίγο να τριφτεί στη χρήση... Αυτό δηλ. ακριβώς που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή με τα ναρκω-. Οπότε ναι, προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ του ηχω-, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η γραφή ηχο- δημιουργεί παρανόηση πολύ πιο μεγάλη από το ναρκο- / ναρκω-.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ούτε καν στο ναρκοπόλεμος;


Προσωπικά θα έβλεπα λογικό τον σχηματισμό (προς άρση τυχόν αμφισημίας, εφόσον αυτή πια θεωρηθεί τόσο πιθανή) του τύπου _ναρκωτικοπόλεμος_ (κατά το _αθλητικογράφος_).


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2011)

Μου φαίνεται πιο πρακτικό και ήπιο να παρέμβω στη γραφή αλλάζοντας το ο- σε ω- όποτε χρειάζεται, από το να παρέμβω στη γλώσσα προσθέτοντας άλλες δύο συλλαβές σε μια ομάδα από ήδη πολυσύλλαβες σύνθετες λέξεις (κατά το _αθλίατρος_ παρά _αθλητίατρος_).


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2011)

Από σχόλιο αναγνώστη (αρ. 3, Gregory) σε άρθρο με τίτλο Το Ελληνικό και η αναβίωση του κέντρου, στο protagon.gr:

Πλατείες και πάρκα και πεζόδρομοι λέτε λοιπόν... ΟΚ, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό που θα προκύψει θα είναι ένα απέραντο *ναρκο(ω)πέδιο*, bordello, μια χωματερή (έχετε περάσει ποτέ από την πλατεία Βικτωρίας στις 8 το βράδυ; )

Μόλις βρήκα και άλλο παράδειγμα, από το ίδιο σάιτ (άρθρο με τίτλο Το παραπονεμένο βλέμμα του Πολυτεχνείου)

Η διπλανή οδός Τοσίτσα έχει μετατραπεί σε ναρκωπέδιο (δεν είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος το «ω») καθιστώντας ουσιαστικά αδύνατη τη διέλευση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Ο πρόεδρος του ΛΑΟΣ κάλεσε τα κόμματα που στηρίζουν την κυβέρνηση «να δείξουν σοβαρότητα» και να μην παραμείνουν στις αγκυλώσεις του χθες, όπως είπε. Υποστήριξε ότι η πρόκληση του σήμερα για ένα διαφορετικό αύριο, περνά μέσα από την αναγνώριση λαθών, αλλά και την προσπάθεια για διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές «που ήταν *ναρκοθετημένες και ναρκωμένες*».
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22767&subid=2&pubid=63566126

Όχι, μη μου πείτε ότι διαβάζει Λεξιλογία, θα κόψω τις φλέβες μου!


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2011)

Είμεθα υπεράνω ναρκομμάτων...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Και επειδή πιάσαμε τον ηχοεντοπισμό εκεί, προς τη μέση του νήματος, να πω ότι ο ορθογραφικός διαχωρισμός ήχου και ηχώς μού φαίνεται απίστευτα σχολαστικός, επειδή ...τι είναι, δηλαδή η ηχώ; Ανακλώμενος ήχος είναι. Το να ζητήσεις από τεχνικούς και μηχανικούς να γράφουν κάτι με ω επειδή οι αρχαίοι το θεωρούσαν κάποιο ειδικό φαινόμενο μάλλον θα συνοδευτεί με παραξενεμένο βλέμμα και κούνημα του κεφαλιού (ελπίζω, τουλάχιστον, με συμπάθια και κατανόηση).


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Η υποφαινόμενη μηχανικός δεν βρίσκει τίποτα περίεργο στον ανηχ(ω/ο)ικό θάλαμο. 
Κι επειδή έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τέτοιους θαλάμους, ήχο έχουν, ηχώ δεν έχουν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2013)

Κάποτε πέτυχα σε μυθιστόρημα τη λέξη "ναρκεμπόρισσα". Θυμάμαι μάλιστα ακόμη τη φάση και την ατάκα, γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση. Μια έμπορος ναρκωτικών προσπαθεί να ξεφύγει από ενέδρα, κάνει κάτι φακίρικα και την κοπανάει, και κάποιος παρευρισκόμενος φωνάζει:
- Μπράβο, ναρκεμπόρισσά μου!
Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά αν "υπάρχει" η λέξη ή όχι, αλλά εμένα μου χτύπησε άσχημα. Και από μόνη της δεν μου ακούγεται φυσική, αλλά μέσα στη συγκεκριμένη φράση, ακόμη λιγότερο. Δεν φαντάζομαι με τίποτα κανέναν να φωνάζει στα ελληνικά κάτι τέτοιο.

Πάντως ούτε και η λέξη ναρκέμπορος (που βλέπω ότι είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη, όπως και το ναρκεμπόριο) δεν μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> - Μπράβο, ναρκεμπόρισσά μου!



Εγώ δεν αποκλείεται να το έλεγα «Μπράβο, βαπόρα μου». Κατά το... «νταρντάνα μου». :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
Πάντως, για άλλο ρέτζιστερ, ο τύπος «ναρκέμπορ*α*ς» έχει 104 γκουγκλιές, από διάφορες πηγές. Το θηλυκό του πώς θα ήταν;

The Pusher - Nina Simone






Το βρήκα, ε; Το βρήκα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάποτε πέτυχα σε μυθιστόρημα τη λέξη "ναρκεμπόρισσα". Θυμάμαι μάλιστα ακόμη τη φάση και την ατάκα, γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση. Μια έμπορος ναρκωτικών προσπαθεί να ξεφύγει από ενέδρα, κάνει κάτι φακίρικα και την κοπανάει, και κάποιος παρευρισκόμενος φωνάζει:
> - Μπράβο, ναρκεμπόρισσά μου!
> Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά αν "υπάρχει" η λέξη ή όχι, αλλά εμένα μου χτύπησε άσχημα. Και από μόνη της δεν μου ακούγεται φυσική, αλλά μέσα στη συγκεκριμένη φράση, ακόμη λιγότερο. Δεν φαντάζομαι με τίποτα κανέναν να φωνάζει στα ελληνικά κάτι τέτοιο.



Εντάξει, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Θα μπορούσε να λέει "μπράβο, νονά μου!":)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν αποκλείεται να το έλεγα «Μπράβο, βαπόρα μου». Κατά το... «νταρντάνα μου». :)



Κι εγώ δεν αποκλείεται να την έλεγα ντιλέρισσα. :)(Αν και εδώ πρόκειται για πουσέρισσα).;)

Κι αν θέλετε να μάθετε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε pusher και dealer...

You know the dealer, the dealer is a man
With a lump of grass in his hand.
But the pusher is a monster
Not a natural man.
The dealer for a nickel
Goin to sell you lots of sweet dreams.
Ah...but the pusher will ruin your body;
Lord he'll leave your mind to scream.
God Damn! The pusher.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2016)

Από την προκήρυξη των εκτελεστών του Χαμπίμπι στα Εξάρχεια:
Μιλώντας για το ζήτημα των ναρκωτικών και γενικότερα της *ναρκωκουλτούρας*



nickel says:

Σήμερα, αν επιχειρήσω να ανοίξω τη σελίδα του indymedia.gr, παίρνω αυτή την προειδοποίηση από το Firefox:

Your connection is not secure

The owner of athens.indymedia.org has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2016)

> Γι αυτό, και για να μην χαθούμε σε αίολα θεωρητικά σχήματα



Άμα βλέπω πού έχει φτάσει η διαβρωτική επιρροή του καθηγητή...


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα, αν επιχειρήσω να ανοίξω τη σελίδα του indymedia.gr, παίρνω αυτή την προειδοποίηση από το Firefox:

Your connection is not secure

The owner of athens.indymedia.org has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.​
Αν δεν μπορείτε να ζήσετε χωρίς να διαβάσετε την προκήρυξη των εκτελεστών, βρείτε κάποιον ασφαλέστερο τόπο. Στο τηλέφωνο κόλλησα (για δεύτερη φορά) κάποιον ιό πηγαίνοντας απλώς σε σελίδα γνωστού ειδησεογραφικού ιστότοπου.


----------

